# Switching from FL Studio to another DAW



## Vehrka (Jun 15, 2017)

Hello, I've been using FL Studio since I started producing and composing (I don't compose professionally). Now I know it's really not the best for composing but it's what I'm comfortable with and I know it inside and out. However, I want to start exploring other DAWs and switch away from FL Studio. I did have a couple of questions regarding other DAWs though before I start diving into them. So...

1. I LOVE the step sequencer/channel rack and I haven't really seen any other DAW with anything like it. So is this just something I'll have to give up if I switch or are there actually other DAWs out there with something similar to this?

2. Between Ableton, Cubase, DP, and Studio One, which one would you say is the easiest to switch to in terms of workflow? Does it not really matter which one I switch to or are there ones that are just simply above and beyond the others?


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 15, 2017)

FL is the odd one out as far as workflow is concerned, other DAWs might have some segments of FL's workflow, but not quite in the same way. All DAWs you listed except Live are of traditional linear sequencer type, whereas Ableton can be a bit non-linear because of its clip launcher mode (something FL subsequently copied), and that's a completely different paradigm compared to how FL operates...


----------



## ranaprathap (Jun 15, 2017)

If you are planning to switch from Fl Studio then you need to think what is it that you want that Fl can't provide. If you mention that, then the people here will be able to help you better.


----------



## Vehrka (Jun 15, 2017)

ranaprathap said:


> If you are planning to switch from Fl Studio then you need to think what is it that you want that Fl can't provide. If you mention that, then the people here will be able to help you better.



Well for one, setting up Omnisphere and Kontakt can be a real pain in FL Studio just because of the way it makes you use a different MIDI Out for each instance. Automation can be a pain sometimes depending on what you're trying to automate (especially in Omnisphere). Also, although I love the mixer, I've seen posts where people say it is inferior to other DAWs. 

I'm not 100% sure I'll switch yet, but like I said, I want to explore other DAWs and see if I like them enough to start learning them.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 15, 2017)

Take a look at _Presonus_ *Studio One Pro 3* , imho. it offers a great, and speedy workflow, it's easy to setup Kontakt , and other VSTs, and HW Synth, outboard effects, ...etc. very good audio and midi editing features, arranger features, great sounding built-in plug-ins, and many other cool features.

http://www.presonus.com/products/Studio-One


----------



## ranaprathap (Jun 15, 2017)

Vehrka said:


> because of the way it makes you use a different MIDI Out for each instance


For a multi patch instrument like kontakt it is necessary to route different MIDI inputs to play different patches even though the routing process is simpler in Cubase and Much simpler in Reaper.



Vehrka said:


> I love the mixer, I've seen posts where people say it is inferior to other DAWs


If the reason people say the mixer is inferior is due to the "audio engine" then don't fall for that BS. If there are any convenience factors that you are looking for (not having to route each instrument to individual mixer channel was a big convenience factor I was looking for) then that is a valid reason.


Vehrka said:


> I want to explore other DAWs and see if I like them enough to start learning them.



No matter whatever DAW you choose, get ready to seriously miss Fl Studio's piano roll, and pattern based workflow if you like it.
1. Cubase - So many people use it, hence it is a reason to check out. There is a free 1 month Demo of the elements version. If you want to go the pro route get ready to sacrifice one USB port on your computer. When you start using this you will appreciate how easy it is to do some things that were very difficult with FL like routing things.
2. Reaper - Extremely customizable and very low on system resources. Offering an unrestricted trial and very cheap if you decide to buy it. Get ready to fiddle around with some custom scripts to get what you want. If you know exactly what you want, chances are that you can get it done with this DAW.
3. Studio One - I am yet to try this one out. I hear the workflow is very fast and user friendly. I hear that some of the MIDI capabilities are yet to catch on with Cubase levels. Offering a trial too. It used to be a system resource hog but they have fixed it in the recent version. And I like how it looks.


----------



## elpedro (Jun 16, 2017)

I like ableton for non-linear stuff, cubase for linear (unbeatable in midi capabilities). Still mix in my old samplitude prox 9.Different horses for courses.If I had to choose just one, ATM it would be Cubase


----------



## Lassi Tani (Jun 16, 2017)

Vehrka said:


> Well for one, setting up Omnisphere and Kontakt can be a real pain in FL Studio just because of the way it makes you use a different MIDI Out for each instance.



Just for this reason I switched to another DAW from FL Studio. I started to setup an orchestral template with FL Studio, which took a lot of time and the Midi Outs are truly a pain in the ... After all that hassle, the template wasn't stable, thus I moved to a different DAW, Cubase. I haven't regretted since, though I still miss FL's piano roll and pattern based workflow. I haven't tried other DAWs though, so my opinion is biased.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 16, 2017)

By the way, most of FL's piano roll facilities, at least the way the mouse works, can be replicated in Reaper with its mouse modifiers... AFAIK can't do that in Cubase and the like - the only other DAW I know of that has this kind of functionality (but not sure if _as deep as in Reaper_) is Sonar.


----------



## James Marshall (Jun 16, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> By the way, most of FL's piano roll facilities, at least the way the mouse works, can be replicated in Reaper with its mouse modifiers...



I'm curious, what are these FL piano roll features you're trying to replicate? Could you let me know how you have it set up in your workflow? Cheers!


----------



## creativeforge (Jun 16, 2017)

A humble shout out for the DAW I've been using for a year or so.
http://www.acoustica.com/mixcraft/music-recording-software.php

Free trial, affordable full version. I like it because of visual cues for GUI, the MIDI routing is no-nonsense (i.e. I could figure it out rather quickly). I don't use their VSTs but they offer a lot to start you off. I was using Reaper before, I just compared my workflow with before and I stuck with Mixcraft. Your millage may vary. I doubt many people know about it or use it here, so I try to bring it up from time to time... No harm trying! 

I don't do music professionally for movies or media, just solo projects.

EDIT: I use mainly Kontakt, Omnisphere, Ivory II, PadShop Pro and Alchemy.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 16, 2017)

James Marshall said:


> I'm curious, what are these FL piano roll features you're trying to replicate? Could you let me know how you have it set up in your workflow? Cheers!



Just the way left and right mouse buttons are working, for example, and which actions are carried out when you press Ctrl, Alt, Shift, or any of their combinations.

I don't have an exact copy of FLS piano roll mouse modifiers in Reaper, I made it work how I primarily wanted it to work. Which is not entirely how FLS works.


----------



## chibear (Jun 16, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> A humble shout out for the DAW I've been using for a year or so.
> http://www.acoustica.com/mixcraft/music-recording-software.php
> 
> Free trial, affordable full version. I like it because of visual cues for GUI, the MIDI routing is no-nonsense (i.e. I could figure it out rather quickly). I don't use their VSTs but they offer a lot to start you off. I was using Reaper before, I just compared my workflow with before and I stuck with Mixcraft. Your millage may vary. I doubt many people know about it or use it here, so I try to bring it up from time to time... No harm trying!
> ...


I have to add a big +1. I've been using Mixcraft since version 5 (now on 8) and now also use DP.

DP is a monster, massively powerful, but also coming with a large learning curve. Routing is time consuming but logical and the piano roll editing and automation is to die for imo. I'm still getting my head around the workflow, but right now it looks like I'll be working from templates exclusively because of the setup time.

With Mixcraft, on the other hand, as a total novice I watched 2 videos and was writing the first day. I didn't even need to look at the manual until the third day (whereas in DP I need to memorize a large chunk of the 1000 pages). Setting up multitimbrals and multichannel VSTi's is a snap although I've had no problems in DP either (there is a video on setting up Kontakt in Mixcraft on my YouTube channel). BUT the routing is virtually automatic, making Mixcraft blazing fast to work with as compared to _any _DAW I've tried (I've written templates but rarely use them because of the ease of setup), including FL Studio. The small amount of video scoring I do is also a snap. It's weaknesses are in the areas of primitive scoring, piano roll editing, and automation editing features, particularly the lack of the ability to draw CC# lines or curves or curves in the automation lanes.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 16, 2017)

chibear said:


> It's weaknesses are in the areas of primitive scoring, piano roll editing, and automation editing features, particularly the lack of the ability to draw CC# lines or curves or curves in the automation lanes.



That's, like, one of the most important things, really. Eh.


----------



## chibear (Jun 16, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> That's, like, one of the most important things, really. Eh.


Scoring depends on whether you intend to work with live musicians or not. The other things can be overcome in Kontakt using host automation. The biggest thing for me is the lack if curves which does impact product quality from my perception, but I've been told by more than one person I overthink my work  so it may not matter as much to other people.


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (Jun 16, 2017)

DP offers a free 30-day trial. I'd recommend at least trying it. I've been using it for 10 years and I love it. The only other DAW's I know well are Logic and Pro Tools, and I prefer DP over those hands down. I mainly do MIDI/VI work but work with live performances here and there as well. DP's MIDI editor is awesome.

Here's the link: http://motu.com/download


----------



## creativeforge (Jun 16, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> That's, like, one of the most important things, really. Eh.



Since I do use music notation, it's not an issue for me, but it would be one for many. As for MIDI editing, so far so good on my end. I'll check others though. There must be good reasons people are ready to pay so much for certain DAWs.


----------



## chibear (Jun 16, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> There must be good reasons people are ready to pay so much for certain DAWs.



Years ago I asked on another forum "So what do I get for my extra $500?" At that time the 'experts' had very few meaningful answers. After getting a little more fluent in DP I should be in a position to answer that at least from my perspective. In fact it would probably make a good video: 'Mixcraft vs DP: What do I get for my extra $500?' a good way to get both sides to hate me


----------



## Vehrka (Jun 16, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Just the way left and right mouse buttons are working, for example, and which actions are carried out when you press Ctrl, Alt, Shift, or any of their combinations.
> 
> I don't have an exact copy of FLS piano roll mouse modifiers in Reaper, I made it work how I primarily wanted it to work. Which is not entirely how FLS works.



I've heard a lot of good things about DP's midi capabilities. Is it really that good? Because I only work with midi at the moment? Is on par with Cubase? And if so, why is it so good?


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 16, 2017)

I didn't use DP myself, but here's a thread from a long time DP user who went through a LOT of DAWs:

http://www.admiralbumblebee.com/music/2016/12/16/Things-I-hate-about-Digital-Performer....html


The rest of his blog is also a pretty good read.


----------



## John Judd (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm a little late to the discussion, but here are my 2 cents:

I use FL as my primary DAW for composing/mixing/everything. With consideration of the things a composer needs, here are the issues in FL:

1. Scoring to video can be an issue at the moment as they have not perfected time signature switches nor is the clock working correctly when automating/changing tempos. Both of these things should be fixed in FL13.

2. It does not support mono audio file rendering. Yet.

3. It will not render AIFF (.aif)

4. Exporting MIDI to score format is lacking.

5. Audio editing could be better

These are the only issues I have with FL. Yes, workarounds are needed but they have fixes coming. The functionality of the piano roll beats anything I have ever seen in terms of speedy composing. In addition, it always plays friendly with VSTs. I almost never have issues.

To cover the issues I have with FL, I also use DP. I might add that if the OP is using FL, it is very likely that he is a PC user....as am I. DP is a truly amazing program and I am sticking with it as a backup to compensate for FL's shortcomings. That said, the DP Windows version isn't where it needs to be in my opinion. Bugs.


----------



## John Judd (Jun 16, 2017)

I should also state: DP has a HUGE learning curve and many things are counterintuitive. I was trained on Pro Tools, and I found these programs similar but DP had me clawing my eyes out at times. It's worth it though, just for the flawless audio editing and incredibly diverse functionality.


----------



## kitekrazy (Jun 16, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> A humble shout out for the DAW I've been using for a year or so.
> http://www.acoustica.com/mixcraft/music-recording-software.php
> 
> Free trial, affordable full version. I like it because of visual cues for GUI, the MIDI routing is no-nonsense (i.e. I could figure it out rather quickly). I don't use their VSTs but they offer a lot to start you off. I was using Reaper before, I just compared my workflow with before and I stuck with Mixcraft. Your millage may vary. I doubt many people know about it or use it here, so I try to bring it up from time to time... No harm trying!
> ...



I have Mixcraft but could never figure out how to use Kontakt in it. That and FL are not multi out friendly.


----------



## kitekrazy (Jun 16, 2017)

Go with Reaper. It's a $60 investment that you wont regret.


----------



## John Judd (Jun 16, 2017)

kitekrazy said:


> I have Mixcraft but could never figure out how to use Kontakt in it. That and FL are not multi out friendly.



Why would you argue that FL wasn't multi out friendly? At first it might not be intuitive to set up, but after that it is smooth sailing. IMHO.


----------



## chibear (Jun 16, 2017)

kitekrazy said:


> I have Mixcraft but could never figure out how to use Kontakt in it. That and FL are not multi out friendly.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Jun 17, 2017)

John Judd said:


> I should also state: DP has a HUGE learning curve and many things are counterintuitive. I was trained on Pro Tools, and I found these programs similar but DP had me clawing my eyes out at times. It's worth it though, just for the flawless audio editing and incredibly diverse functionality.


Those tiny little velocity flags would have me clawing my eyes out


----------



## kitekrazy (Jun 17, 2017)

chibear said:


>




Almost not worth the effort. I hope they make changes. There's so many things to like about this DAW.


----------



## kitekrazy (Jun 17, 2017)

John Judd said:


> Why would you argue that FL wasn't multi out friendly? At first it might not be intuitive to set up, but after that it is smooth sailing. IMHO.



Everything is there waiting for you in Sonar and Live. No need to create a template just to use Kontakt.


----------



## John Judd (Jun 17, 2017)

InLight-Tone said:


> Those tiny little velocity flags would have me clawing my eyes out



Agreed. Spot on with your assessment. No logic whatsoever in their choice of tiny flags.


----------



## John Judd (Jun 17, 2017)

kitekrazy said:


> Everything is there waiting for you in Sonar and Live. No need to create a template just to use Kontakt.



I'm unfamiliar with Sonar or Live....you're telling me the Kontakt outs are pre-routed or something? And sorry to the OP, no intention to hijack the thread.


----------



## Farkle (Jun 17, 2017)

John Judd said:


> I'm unfamiliar with Sonar or Live....you're telling me the Kontakt outs are pre-routed or something? And sorry to the OP, no intention to hijack the thread.



Yes, when you add an instrument and select "all stereo outputs", it automatically creates 8, 16, etc. stereo outs for Kontakt. this is in Sonar Platinum.

Mike


----------



## John Judd (Jun 17, 2017)

Farkle said:


> Yes, when you add an instrument and select "all stereo outputs", it automatically creates 8, 16, etc. stereo outs for Kontakt. this is in Sonar Platinum.
> 
> Mike



But you still have to route the internal Kontakt outs to the correct mixer outputs, I assume? If so, FL has the same functionality.


----------



## Farkle (Jun 17, 2017)

John Judd said:


> But you still have to route the internal Kontakt outs to the correct mixer outputs, I assume? If so, FL has the same functionality.



Yes that is correct. You can create an internal kontaktnrouting steup


----------



## Farkle (Jun 17, 2017)

And save that routing as the default kontakt configuration. That way, it always opens with correct internal routing.


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 17, 2017)

Vehrka said:


> Hello, I've been using FL Studio since I started producing and composing (I don't compose professionally). Now I know it's really not the best for composing but it's what I'm comfortable with and I know it inside and out. However, I want to start exploring other DAWs and switch away from FL Studio. I did have a couple of questions regarding other DAWs though before I start diving into them. So...
> 
> 1. I LOVE the step sequencer/channel rack and I haven't really seen any other DAW with anything like it. So is this just something I'll have to give up if I switch or are there actually other DAWs out there with something similar to this?
> 
> 2. Between Ableton, Cubase, DP, and Studio One, which one would you say is the easiest to switch to in terms of workflow? Does it not really matter which one I switch to or are there ones that are just simply above and beyond the others?



cubase and live have demos btw. 

i would just go with cubase. i dont use it but it seems to be getting the most talk around composers latley. 

There are also VST midi plugins that can make you add step sequencer capabilities.


----------



## Vehrka (Jun 18, 2017)

John Judd said:


> I should also state: DP has a HUGE learning curve and many things are counterintuitive. I was trained on Pro Tools, and I found these programs similar but DP had me clawing my eyes out at times. It's worth it though, just for the flawless audio editing and incredibly diverse functionality.



When you say it is counterintuitive, what do you mean? Like in terms of routing? Or how the mixer works? Or keyboard shortcuts?


----------



## robgb (Jun 18, 2017)

Well, I've used a lot of DAWs and recently switched from Studio One to Reaper. I'd give Reaper a close look because it can be customized to do just about anything you can throw at it. Check out Kenny Gioia's tutorials at Reaper.fm to see what it's capable of, and download the 2-month (basically unlimited) demo.

Cost may not be a factor, but Reaper costs $60 vs. Cubase's $579, and it's every bit as capable.


----------



## John Judd (Jun 18, 2017)

Vehrka said:


> When you say it is counterintuitive, what do you mean? Like in terms of routing? Or how the mixer works? Or keyboard shortcuts?



Specifically, automation of internal parameters within Kontakt (or multi out Kontakt). It just wasn't nearly as easy as in FL. This is just my opinion though, and I am less familiar with DP. Keep that in mind.


----------



## kitekrazy (Jun 18, 2017)

John Judd said:


> I'm unfamiliar with Sonar or Live....you're telling me the Kontakt outs are pre-routed or something? And sorry to the OP, no intention to hijack the thread.



I can load lots of VSTs and when adding a midi track in Sonar or Live you can select any VST for midi out. With FL you have to configure ports before using multi channel VSTs. I've request that they implement this way of doing it in FL.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jun 18, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> I didn't use DP myself, but here's a thread from a long time DP user who went through a LOT of DAWs:
> 
> http://www.admiralbumblebee.com/music/2016/12/16/Things-I-hate-about-Digital-Performer....html
> 
> ...



Geez, that stem export thing would be a deal breaker for me. I'm surprised it's like that.


----------



## John Judd (Jun 19, 2017)

kitekrazy said:


> I can load lots of VSTs and when adding a midi track in Sonar or Live you can select any VST for midi out. With FL you have to configure ports before using multi channel VSTs. I've request that they implement this way of doing it in FL.



Okay, now I catch your angle. The ports do take a minute.


----------

